# lnk shortcuts not working on desktop



## tkd (Sep 18, 2004)

i've just fixed most of a problem with a trojan horse virus spyware thingy on my computer after 4 days of troubleshooting. i got a lot of help at annoyances.org after absolutely no help from a $40 tech support call to symantec. the first fix was to empty everything out of the temp/tif folders from every user on the system, then from the recycle bin. then i downloaded pest patrol's program because it found more stuff on my system than adaware. finally, i went into the registry with a suggested fix on computing.net at http://www.jsiinc.com/subh/tip3500/rh3540.htm. this latter site contained detailed instructions for editing the registry so that shortcuts would work on the desktop and elsewhere. however, it didn't work. many icons in the folders themselves, other than the desktop, did come back after the initial steps taken to clear out the temp/tif files, but many of the desktop icons, the ones that connect to exe files, won't open. 

if anyone here could help me, it's the last hurdle in this marathon to get my computer back to normal. 

thanks 

theresa


----------



## tkd (Sep 18, 2004)

*quick p.s. folder exe icons not working either!*

if i open a directory folder, any link programs (with lnk extension) that i try to start cannot be opened with double clicking. instead, i have to right click onto properties and then find the target and click onto that.


----------



## monkeyboy840 (Sep 18, 2004)

tkd said:


> if i open a directory folder, any link programs (with lnk extension) that i try to start cannot be opened with double clicking. instead, i have to right click onto properties and then find the target and click onto that.



the lnk file is not a shortcut file which is a file which points to the original exe. it is only a pointer to show the shortcut where the exe file is... or that is my understanding.

basically its a pointer to short the shortcutfile where the exe is if that makes semse. lnk files are usually hidden system files.

you may have to replace all your shortcuts...


but I could be talking rubbish and if i'm wrong on this one I apologise


----------



## tkd (Sep 18, 2004)

*replacing shortcuts not a fix, but thank you anyway*

thanks for replying. there are a few different extensions besides lnk files that won't open in folders or on the desktop. those are: REG, COM, and REF. fortunately, all other file types seem to be opening just fine, but what a pain to have to use the workaround for opening email and ms word. i did try replacing shortcuts a few days ago, actually, but it didn't work.

i've also been posting on annoyances.org but so far no luck with this last problem after being attacked by trojanspy.win32.briss (aka backdoor-ccg). what a colossal drag. i'm a single mom who has done work online to be at home with my soon-to-be 23 month old. i had a firewall, adaware, nav, etc., and one small oversight has cost me more than a week of headaches and being up until 3 am. i know, ***** and moan, ***** and moan!

anyway, thanks for your suggestion, and btw, i call my little boy "monkeyboy" sometimes! 

theresa


----------



## monkeyboy840 (Sep 18, 2004)

reg com and ref files are all again usually system files not seem by most users just for your info.

my other half calls me monkeyboy hence the name, lee evans styli


----------

